# NPS programming update



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

This is from an NPS dude:

The current channels NPS is working on are:

A & E (going digital on 08-01-2005) we will uplink on gb-(contract close to completion)
Playboy-(contract is stalled with their lawyers)
Tennis Channel (negotiating)
GAC-(negotiating)
Ovation-(waiting on contract from them)
FX-(negotiating)Negotiations have been reopened
Outdoor Channel-(waiting on contract from them)

As I have more information, I will post it.

Thank you,
John Ferguson
C-band Sales
NPS
[email protected]
1-800-444-3474 ext 6040


----------

